# Another hike find! Gotta keep going in the same area!



## neatthings (Nov 3, 2016)

Not sure about sodas but is this from 67? Does it have value? Because I got a 7up 12oz. green and similar style with the NRND on it, but i got the 7up from a antique store for a buck. I can post pics if wanted. Need to keep going to this location to hike! Tons of rusty cans though.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2016)

You say tons of rusty cans. I love old rusty cans, especially Beer cans. Any Beer cans in there? If so I'd be very Interested in them, possibly. LEON.


PS. Pepsi looks to be from around 1967.


----------



## neatthings (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh yeah theres plenty. Here's some that i picked up awhile back that i found interesting. But most of the cans have no paint left, on them if any, just rust. If you still want i can start picking them up a little at a time.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh yeah Leon's gonna be interested in those for sure!  At least the two cone tops, probably not the one in the middle.  Those cans can be cleaned up, especially the one on the left.  Cans like those aren't easy to find in the wild, I've only once found a cone top and after cleaning it up it turned out to be an anti-freeze can!  If you see the kind with the little triangular openings in the top, like the kind of opening you put in a tomato juice can with a churchkey opener, I'd pick those up as well.  Some of those can be very good finds.  The ones like the one in the middle that had pull tabs are generally not worth picking up unless there's something very interesting about them.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome! That Pepsi is very common. Worth probably 1$. Yes most likely from 1967. Keep digging!!


----------



## neatthings (Nov 5, 2016)

It wasnt even dug, thats whats cool. It was just out in the open.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 5, 2016)

Looks like your on a beer can gold mine. You should have Leon's number on speed dial! I would be curious to see those restored. Good luck!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 11, 2016)

Sorry for Delay. YES, The cone tops in pic are well worth picking up. The one showing paint should clean up good. It's a Koller's Tapaz Beer from Chicago. Not rare but collectible. Grab as many as you can & I'd buy them or trade you bottles. Let me know. THANKS, LEON.


----------

